# Beyond frustrated



## graves84 (Oct 7, 2013)

After a nightmare two years on Nature thyroid, I ended up switching back to Levo last May.

The first few months were decent but at my last labs my levels looked like this:

TSH: range .40-4.50 (result) 2.57

Free T3- range 0.08-1.8 (result) 1.2

Free T4- range 0.08-3.5 (result) 2.5

It's VERY clear that I am climbing toward Hypo again and I am so upset. I am now taking 100mg of levo every morning. What do you suggest I ask for a dose increase to? Is it safe to jump from 100 to 150 or should this be done in small increments?


----------



## graves84 (Oct 7, 2013)

Update-my Dr just got through telling me how great my levels are and I am "perfect" and in normal range. I literally cannot find a Dr who will listen to me about normal vs optimal range.

I am crying and so tired of this. After fighting for 15 minutes he agreed to up my dose to 112.mg but that is it.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Yup - same story different person - SO sorry to hear this is happening to you.

All you can do is - get the new prescription, fill your old prescriptions and keep looking for a doctor who understands "optimal" levels. I was seeing 2 different doctors at one time and having both provide prescriptions - cash paying for 1/2 of them to have enough to keep me medicated until I found a doctor willing to look at the Free's and dose accordingly, although I did show up to my current doctor on the same medication I have been on since 2009 - but he ignores the non existent TSH levels I produce when properly medicated,


----------



## graves84 (Oct 7, 2013)

He actually said to me "I treat many thyroid patients and all of them are fine midrange) ughhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

graves84 said:


> He actually said to me "I treat many thyroid patients and all of them are fine midrange) ughhhhhhhhhhhhh


Well obviously - you are NOT. Thus, you need to keep looking for a doctor who will treat you based on symptoms and where you fall in range.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Where are you located? It took me many recommendations before I found one who will work with me. It sucks and I'm sorry you're having to go through it, too.


----------

